# Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark III is the next cinema camera coming [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 24, 2019)

> 2019 has been a quiet year for Canon’s Cinema EOS lineup, with only the announcement of the long-awaited Cinema EOS C500 Mark II.
> We have been told that the next cinema camera from Canon will be the Cinema EOS C300 Mark III. However, the information we’ve received about this camera contradicts what we were told previously.
> The new information says the C300 Mark III will remain a 4K Super35 camera, but with a more modular design like we see with the C500 Mark II. There will be no 8K version of the camera like previously reported according to this source.
> Now about 8K, a separate source claims that Canon will announce some kind of 8K offering in 2020, but that this camera will be “built to order” and not a retail consumer product.
> As for a follow-up to the Cinema EOS C100 Mark II, we have been told a few times that there will be no direct replacement for that camera.



Continue reading...


----------



## sdz (Sep 24, 2019)

It's odd that Canon would not update the C100 line. I suppose this might mean that Canon would want C100 II shooters to upgrade by purchasing more expensive Cinema EOS cameras or by using an unannounced RF camera that offers the kind of video output a Cinema EOS user would want.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 24, 2019)

sdz said:


> It's odd that Canon would not update the C100 line. I suppose this might mean that Canon would want C100 II shooters to upgrade by purchasing more expensive Cinema EOS cameras or by using an unannounced RF camera that offers the kind of video output a Cinema EOS user would want.


My first though was: The C100 is 2k and this will be obsolete in the near future because of 4k as the new (minimum) standard - downsampling from 4k to 2k is always possible but you have the full data on the memory card ... maybe a reason to make better FullHD on (entry level) mirrorless without cannibalizing 4k options from the C-series?


----------



## CollegePhotographerClay (Sep 24, 2019)

I still use a C100 Mark ii for some shoots. Having built in XLR's is just so handy, so I hope they refresh the line. Having it all in one package eliminates the stress of worrying if you forgot a piece or if you're out in the field and suddenly you have to make a quick interview setup.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 24, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> My first though was: The C100 is 2k and this will be obsolete in the near future because of 4k as the new (minimum) standard - downsampling from 4k to 2k is always possible but you have the full data on the memory card ... maybe a reason to make better FullHD on (entry level) mirrorless without cannibalizing 4k options from the C-series?


Also, there just isnt any room for a C100 MkIII that shoots 4k 8-bit 4:2:0 and is priced at $4999 when Ive basically just described the C200 (which also has Cinema RAW). They arent gonna drop prices to update a Full HD camera either when that market is pretty settled at 1/2 the price of the current C100.

They've got a pretty solid line-up from C200 -> C300 -> C500 -> C700...dont really see much room above, below, or in between those cameras.


----------



## kingrobertii (Sep 24, 2019)

Is this saying there will be a C300 III coming out in 2019 or just announced?


----------



## NorskHest (Sep 24, 2019)

kingrobertii said:


> Is this saying there will be a C300 III coming out in 2019 or just announced?


That’s what I was wondering, I hope this thing has 4k120


----------



## jvillain (Sep 24, 2019)

It's a bit of a stretch to call a C300 a "retail consumer product".


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 24, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Also, there just isnt any room for a C100 MkIII that shoots 4k 8-bit 4:2:0 and is priced at $4999 when Ive basically just described the C200 (which also has Cinema RAW). They arent gonna drop prices to update a Full HD camera either when that market is pretty settled at 1/2 the price of the current C100.
> 
> They've got a pretty solid line-up from C200 -> C300 -> C500 -> C700...dont really see much room above, below, or in between those cameras.


they need something smaller than a c200. that thing is too damn bulky. all they have to do is take away the raw and the touch screen. cripple complete.


----------



## LensFungus (Sep 24, 2019)

> [...] Canon will announce some kind of 8K offering in 2020, but that this camera will be “built to order” and not a retail consumer product.


"_Welcome to McDonald's, may I take your order please?_"
"_A Big Mac meal, 10 Chicken McNuggets and the new Canon with the 8k._"
"_Which sauce do you want for your Canon and your nuggets?_"
_"24p."_


----------



## robotfist (Sep 24, 2019)

I am waiting for the C300 MK III to be announced. I like the C500 MK II a lot, but when you go all in with the rear EVF and an extra CFast Express card, the total comes to $19,000. That's in the realm of a used Arri Amira. 

I wish they'd priced the C500 II a bit cheaper. The C200 is currently $6,499. The somewhat comparable Sony FX9 is $11,000. I think the below pricing scheme makes more sense to me:

C500 II - $12,500
C300 III - $9,500
C200 - $6,500


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Sep 24, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> they need something smaller than a c200. that thing is too damn bulky. all they have to do is take away the raw and the touch screen. cripple complete.


And remove 24p


----------



## Architect1776 (Sep 24, 2019)

sdz said:


> It's odd that Canon would not update the C100 line. I suppose this might mean that Canon would want C100 II shooters to upgrade by purchasing more expensive Cinema EOS cameras or by using an unannounced RF camera that offers the kind of video output a Cinema EOS user would want.



Great thinking and speculation.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 24, 2019)

Good spot to introduce some new 4K framerates, codecs and output protocols. Ultimately this is the workhorse camera in the cinema line. It really ought to be able to do everything possible within the context of it's S35 sensor. Not sure the infrastructure is there for 4K 120P but something along the lines of 90, 96, 100 might be doable.

edit: I guess 72, 75, 90 would be more equitable. That would be 3x Cinema, PAL and NTSC. Not sure those are actually ideal. Just dropping some numbers.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 24, 2019)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> And remove 24p


hell no. only in their DSLRs.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 25, 2019)

Death of the C100 line is such a bummer. Best camera for run-n-gun IMO. I still use it for weddings and leave my C200 at home. Canon could fix a lot of the basic usability issues with the C200 with a firmware update (i.e. ability to turn off the LCD to save battery life...right now you psychically have to yank the cable out) but they're uninterested.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 25, 2019)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Death of the C100 line is such a bummer. Best camera for run-n-gun IMO. I still use it for weddings and leave my C200 at home. Canon could fix a lot of the basic usability issues with the C200 with a firmware update (i.e. ability to turn off the LCD to save battery life...right now you psychically have to yank the cable out) but they're uninterested.



I was certain after the 5D mk II that Canon was going to go after the independent film market with successive expansive offerings in the DSLR line and the C100, but I've waited many years in vain. Canon has handed that market over to Sony and Panasonic and are showing no inclination to compete. Maybe they'll do something with mirrorless, maybe not, but the most promising thing on the horizon now is the Sony A7s mk III, which I hope lives up to Sony's hints about it. That's likely my next camera barring any surprises.


----------



## padam (Sep 25, 2019)

Since the C500 Mark II was kept to be EF, this probably won't change to RF-mount either.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 25, 2019)

Etienne said:


> I was certain after the 5D mk II that Canon was going to go after the independent film market with successive expansive offerings in the DSLR line and the C100, but I've waited many years in vain. Canon has handed that market over to Sony and Panasonic and are showing no inclination to compete. Maybe they'll do something with mirrorless, maybe not, but the most promising thing on the horizon now is the Sony A7s mk III, which I hope lives up to Sony's hints about it. That's likely my next camera barring any surprises.



Agreed. The S1H is nearly perfect if you don't need AF (though DR/Highlight control seems lacking from what I've seen) and I'm excited to see what the A7s III offers. Especially if it has the S Cinetone profile the new FX9 has. To my eye that's fixed all the color issues Sony has had.

I'm just a person on the internet, but if Canon wanted to get people into their mirrorless mount and sell people RF glass, a C100 III in RF mount would certainly help do it. Take the C100 II body, put in an RF mount, make the LCD touchscreen, and give it 4k up to 60fps in the pedestrian 4:2:0 8 bit. Charge $3,999. I'd wish for a lot more feature-wise but it's the kind of standard, unexciting Canon fare we'd get. Regardless they'd stop ignoring the sub $5k video market and sell a ton. I can already see young youtubers marveling at built-in ND's, a handle with XLR inputs, and a removable grip for gimbal use because they were only 13 when the original C100 released. Not leveraging video to get people into their new system shows how much Canon has underestimated the importance of video IMO.


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Sep 25, 2019)

While it's disappointing to hear that a C100 III isn't likely, I can understand Canon's reasoning. The Panasonic S1H, upcoming Sony A7S III, and possibly even the Sigma fp would likely outclass it while sporting full-frame sensors at lower or equal price points. The C200 appears to be the new entry model for the cinema line.

A non-linear successor to the C100 line that I'd like to see is an ILC RF mount XC camera with a 6k Super35 sensor. It doesn't need Cinema RAW light like the C200, just a decent 60fps of uncropped 6k with the rock-solid C-log profiles and 10-bit 4:2:2 internal. I think a camera like that would put up a hell of a fight against the S1H and A7S III even with a Super35 on a full-frame lens platform.


----------



## Joel C (Sep 25, 2019)

Josh Leavitt said:


> While it's disappointing to hear that a C100 III isn't likely, I can understand Canon's reasoning. The Panasonic S1H, upcoming Sony A7S III, and possibly even the Sigma fp would likely outclass it while sporting full-frame sensors at lower or equal price points. The C200 appears to be the new entry model for the cinema line.
> 
> A non-linear successor to the C100 line that I'd like to see is an ILC RF mount XC camera with a 6k Super35 sensor. It doesn't need Cinema RAW light like the C200, just a decent 60fps of uncropped 6k with the rock-solid C-log profiles and 10-bit 4:2:2 internal. I think a camera like that would put up a hell of a fight against the S1H and A7S III even with a Super35 on a full-frame lens platform.


I agree, it is really dissapointing that there will never be a c100 mark iii. I thought that there was supposed to be a ILC XC20, which seemed likely for a long time and now, it's looking like if they ever do that camera, it wil not be an interchangeable lens. Which, is really kinda pointless in my opinion to spend that kind of money (the xc15 is still close to 2k$) on a camera that you cannot swap the lens... 

It looks to me they are forcing the EOS R as a response, which I finally gave in and ordered one, so I cannot say that they are completely wrong.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 1, 2019)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Agreed. The S1H is nearly perfect if you don't need AF (though DR/Highlight control seems lacking from what I've seen) and I'm excited to see what the A7s III offers. Especially if it has the S Cinetone profile the new FX9 has. To my eye that's fixed all the color issues Sony has had.
> 
> I'm just a person on the internet, but if Canon wanted to get people into their mirrorless mount and sell people RF glass, a C100 III in RF mount would certainly help do it. Take the C100 II body, put in an RF mount, make the LCD touchscreen, and give it 4k up to 60fps in the pedestrian 4:2:0 8 bit. Charge $3,999. I'd wish for a lot more feature-wise but it's the kind of standard, unexciting Canon fare we'd get. Regardless they'd stop ignoring the sub $5k video market and sell a ton. I can already see young youtubers marveling at built-in ND's, a handle with XLR inputs, and a removable grip for gimbal use because they were only 13 when the original C100 released. Not leveraging video to get people into their new system shows how much Canon has underestimated the importance of video IMO.



If they put it in an RF mount, it wouldn't be a C100 Mark III. It would be a CR 100 or something.


----------

